# AMTD Digital up 21,400% in two weeks.



## sags (May 15, 2010)

The $300 billion meme stock that makes GameStop look like child's play


A little-known Hong Kong-based fintech company saw its shares skyrocket 21,400% since its IPO in mid-July.




www.cnbc.com


----------



## MrBlackhill (Jun 10, 2020)

Lottery market


----------

